# Competition



## OldCanalBrewing (Jun 8, 2011)

I will hopefully be entering my Skeeter Pee for a competition and one of the requirements is a "residual sugar" placement. I have my final gravity, but how can I determine accurate residual sugar in the most accurate category of my wine? It says something of a "clinitest", but if anyone has hints let me know. This is straight up Skeeter Pee, not from any other must. I used fresh yeast and it is awesome!!!

Thanks all!!!!!


----------

